# Identify insect Larvae chart



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I found a hoverfly maggot with the help of this chart.
The pdf, https://www.opalexplorenature.org/sites/default/files/7/image/WATER 4pp chart.pdf


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope it's ok to feed my goldfish rat tailed maggots. They look weird but don't see why not.
I have a bucket with decaying lemon grass & water. It draws mosquito larvae and a few maggots. I just dump the water & larvae into the goldfish pond every few days for the fish.


----------



## Uproar (Jan 25, 2019)

This is a great reference chart!


----------

